# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Un escarabajo en La Loteta

## ivan-almeria

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Éste no es el pelotero?  :Confused:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo estoy viendo por el móvil pero no es mi el macho ni la hembra del escarabajo rinoceronte. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

